# Can you build a Kontakt instrument out of thin air? I think so.



## Chromofonic (Feb 25, 2022)

Here is my attempt. I thank the knowledgeable VI-Control community members for their understanding!! You are great!


----------



## b_elliott (Feb 25, 2022)

Chromofonic said:


> Here is my attempt. I thank the knowledgeable VI-Control community members for their understanding!! You are great!



Chromo: You can almost hear voices in the sound...
Me: Umm...I'm hearing Arvo Part voices with a Morton Feldman piano. 

BTW in 17 minutes I learned more @ Kontakt ... I am one of those who is backed off on digging into it; however, by 
matching each of your steps (a plucked sound for me) I now see the beginnings of a sampled instrument ain't hard. Whoa.

Looking fwd to further deep dives.


----------



## Chromofonic (Feb 28, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> Chromo: You can almost hear voices in the sound...
> Me: Umm...I'm hearing Arvo Part voices with a Morton Feldman piano.
> 
> BTW in 17 minutes I learned more @ Kontakt ... I am one of those who is backed off on digging into it; however, by
> ...


Yes!!! I am so glad you tried it. Well done. That's why I make these videos. Experimenting will get you better at recognizing what works and what doesn't. Thanks for trying. I understand why it's easy to avoid Kontakt. But trust me, if you persist, it will be very rewarding. 
Btw thanks for the Arvo Part and Morton Feldman comment. They were not that bad  haha your comparison is perceptive and interesting. I am now on a little Arvo Part and Morton Feldman listening trip.


----------



## b_elliott (Feb 28, 2022)

Chromofonic said:


> I am now on a little Arvo Part and Morton Feldman listening trip.


Way cool. You mentioned in another post that you were a fan of Frank Zappa. Fun fact: Feldman held the position of Edgar Varese Professor at U. of Buffalo. 

This particular piece was my introduction to his world: 



Cheers, Bill


----------



## Chromofonic (Mar 3, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> Way cool. You mentioned in another post that you were a fan of Frank Zappa. Fun fact: Feldman held the position of Edgar Varese Professor at U. of Buffalo.
> 
> This particular piece was my introduction to his world:
> 
> ...



Exquisite information! I enjoyed that. Thank you.


----------

